# Wirral/wales - our little trip out today :)



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

Took the springley thing to wales on the beach (no pics too busy trying not to die of cold)...went abergele/rhyl beaches then off to the wirral - this is millie sat on the promenade (after trying to comit suicide by jumping off ) good job she has a good " no and sit" commands :lol:

wales in the background - wasnt clear tbh as it was a miserable/cold day tbh - but going back in a couple of weeks and doing better pics


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful natural walks in wales, shame it always has icy winds
She's got a bit of bed hair going on there


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Is that parkgate that you went to?Nice ice cream shop there


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Beautiful natural walks in wales, shame it always has icy winds
> She's got a bit of bed hair going on there


i know - abergele beach at 8.30 in the morning was rather cold :lol:

shes a nutter - she was trying to jump off the promenade :lol:



theevos5 said:


> Is that parkgate that you went to?Nice ice cream shop there


yes it was - stunning - i went round the corner through neston and just went "wow"....i now know where i want to live after uni!!! :lol: just for that view!!

i will be going back as soon as i can on a nice clear day to get some nice pictures of wales and also some better ones of monster when shes realised its not clever to try jump off the end bless her :lol:

eta - wheres the ice cream shop?


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

nic101 said:


> eta - wheres the ice cream shop?


Next to the ship pub think its maybe a post office too, there would have been a massive queue there yesterday,it really is very tasty:thumbup:Glad you enjoyed coming to the Wirral,its a pity the weather wasn't nicer


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

theevos5 said:


> Next to the ship pub think its maybe a post office too, there would have been a massive queue there yesterday,it really is very tasty:thumbup:Glad you enjoyed coming to the Wirral,its a pity the weather wasn't nicer


i know but i will be back in 3 weeks afte rmy exams 

going to get a nice sunny day (oh like today!!!!! grrrr lol ) and get some better pictures!!!

you near the promenade?

i want to live there now :lol:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

We aren't near Parkgate but I can still walk to the beach from my house takes probably 20 mins.Have been today with Alfie,seeming as it was such a gorgeous day,the tide was out for miles and he had a great time playing on the beach.We really are spoilt here,I can take him somewhere different everyday,beach,woods,parks etc and he never gets bored.

If you want to live there,there is a little house to rent opposite the prom and a cricket club and its right on a woodland walk,which is beautiful.I'll pm details if you want:thumbup:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

theevos5 said:


> We aren't near Parkgate but I can still walk to the beach from my house takes probably 20 mins.Have been today with Alfie,seeming as it was such a gorgeous day,the tide was out for miles and he had a great time playing on the beach.We really are spoilt here,I can take him somewhere different everyday,beach,woods,parks etc and he never gets bored.
> 
> If you want to live there,there is a little house to rent opposite the prom and a cricket club and its right on a woodland walk,which is beautiful.I'll pm details if you want:thumbup:


id love too but it has to be in another 2 years  i want to buy - however id rent if it meant living there!  (im at uni)!

can you reccomend any beaches?? or any walks round there as it looks lovely 

:thumbup:


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

There are beaches at West Kirby and a nice walk out to Hilbre Island,need to look at tides though.There is a place called Wirral Coastal Park near New Brighton which is amazing,really nice soft sand and you can walk in either direction for miles.Or there is the Wirral way that a part of it is in Parkgate by the Old Quay pub and that goes right through to Heswall,Thurstaston,Calday and West Kirby,all divided up into managable walks.I too love Parkgate,such a special place.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

theevos5 said:


> There are beaches at West Kirby and a nice walk out to Hilbre Island,need to look at tides though.There is a place called Wirral Coastal Park near New Brighton which is amazing,really nice soft sand and you can walk in either direction for miles.Or there is the Wirral way that a part of it is in Parkgate by the Old Quay pub and that goes right through to Heswall,Thurstaston,Calday and West Kirby,all divided up into managable walks.I too love Parkgate,such a special place.


thanks i will check those out !

this summer me and millie are touring the UK :lol: Staying over in places - parkgate/abersoch/blackrock sands/ lake district/ scottish borders so far lol - cant go for more than a fri - afternoon to sunday though as i work mon-fri  and dont get holidays


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

sounds cool,its a shame you can't spend longer in each place but I admire what you are doing,make the most of life and enjoy!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

theevos5 said:


> sounds cool,its a shame you can't spend longer in each place but I admire what you are doing,make the most of life and enjoy!


I know! just need th emoney to pay for it all hence working 5 days a week :lol:

definately going abersoch in 3 weeks which is after my exams from uni  might go on the wednesday night as im not in work till friday and it will be much quieter.... its 6 hours round trip and ive been told not to do it in 1 day  id rather but what a shame i will have to stay over


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You will have to go to our beach when your in the Lakes no promenade to jump off though  :lol:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> You will have to go to our beach when your in the Lakes no promenade to jump off though  :lol:


:lol:

which beach?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We usually go to Roanhead as there is a raised area so dont need the dog ramp :thumbup: but there are whats left of 2 dead sheep there at the mo  scattered all over the place after todays trip :incazzato: so will be off back to Earnse Bay over at Walney tomorrow or pray for a very high tide to clean up after them :lol:


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

ewww nice 

hope they go soon that must be mingin!!! my millie would get the scent of that and go see what it is lol!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

nic101 said:


> ewww nice
> 
> hope they go soon that must be mingin!!! my millie would get the scent of that and go see what it is lol!


Probably shove her head right in it : LOL


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Not to bad now, its more spare ribs  but the other week it was green dip YAK! so had 2 green faced dogs double YAK!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Im fortunate enough to have never come across a dead farm animal, what do you think killed them?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Some times they wash up  but the other week there was over 20 :scared: the farmer was there & thought they had been spooked & wandered out on to the sand & the tide came in  poor things they looked very nice sheep apart from being dead 

Usually its just the odd fish put we have had the odd seal, a dolphin & birds oh & a small christmas tree this year


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Sheep arn't the smartest of most animals 

Looks like someone got angry and took it out on the tree :lol:


----------

